# 8v solid lifter head



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

is there different kinds of solid lifter head? i know that all of solid lifter head have 5 cam bearing caps. is there head another than JH? there one sloid lifter head in wrecking yard from 84 rabbit and it have "H" stamp on side im not sure if it called H or just JH just like usually


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 8v solid lifter head (boxerpicker)*

No where on the head does it say "JH", so don't bother looking for that. There are 2 things to look for, it needs to be a 1.8L head and it needs to have 5 bearing caps. The picture below shows how to distinguish between a 1.8L head and other 8v heads. Solid lifter heads were only found in A1's 83 and newer so check, Rabbit's MK1 Jettas, Sciroccos and Cabriolets. 








BTW, sorry about the lousy picture, both heads are same size, the camera angle makes the bottom one look bigger and the 1.8L head is on top.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

oh ok all 1.8 motor with 5 bearing caps are JH head making sure that im reading right


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

Watch you intake valve sizes though. Not all jh heads were created equally some have 38mm intake valves. you want to find one with a 40mm intake valve.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxerpicker* »_oh ok all 1.8 motor with 5 bearing caps are JH head making sure that im reading right

Correct. The JH was the only 1.8L engine to come with a solid lifter head, at least in North America.

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Watch you intake valve sizes though. Not all jh heads were created equally some have 38mm intake valves.

That's news to me! Afaik, ALL solid lifter 1.8L head have 40mm intake valves. I've never seen or heard of a JH head with anything other than 40mm valves. 


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 12:43 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

just got JH head from wrecking yard it came from 82 rabbit with 1.8l engine it have 40mm intake vavles.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxerpicker* »_just got JH head from wrecking yard it came from 82 rabbit with 1.8l engine it have 40mm intake vavles. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not that it matters any, but that wouldn't have been the original engine for that car, 1.8's didn't become available until the 83 model year.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

probaly not orginal since i see some mods like solid motor mount and the vin say 82 might be 1983 in the title


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a JH made here in Germany with four bearing caps.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
That's news to me! Afaik, ALL solid lifter 1.8L head have 40mm intake valves. I've never seen or heard of a JH head with anything other than 40mm valves. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=129595
It was news to me untill i read this thread. Turns out the jh heads made in mexico and some from brazil only came with 38mm intake valve and still have the 33mm exhaust.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Schrottplatzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schrottplatzer* »_I have a JH made here in Germany with four bearing caps.

For the last one maybe two years that JH was made, it came with a hydraulic lifter head, have you got one of those? Or is it a solid lifter head? In North America at least, all of the solid lifter JH heads had 5 bearing caps.

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=129595
It was news to me untill i read this thread. Turns out the jh heads made in mexico and some from brazil only came with 38mm intake valve and still have the 33mm exhaust.

Read through that thread again, there is NO reference to solid lifter heads with 38mm valves however there is a reference to a JN head with 38mm valves.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 1:13 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Sorry i missread one of the post also it seems as though their talking about hydro heads for the most part anyways.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

i got the head disassembly and cleaned then i found one tiny crack between the 2 valves it was thin alum and got crack not through it seem like normal?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

It's very common for the solid lifter heads to have a small crack between the valves. Especially-so on the larger valve heads, where they are so close together. If the cracks are fairly small, I wouldn't worry about it. If they have a large gap, then I'd ask the advice of a competent machine shop (or post pictures up on here).
I know several people who have run the head as-is, and there was no negative effect on compression, or running (myself being one of them). It's nearly impossible to find a JH head without those cracks.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

oh ok i plan to put bigger valves like 34 mm exhaust and 40.5 mm intake im wondering if it is ok to use w those valves on that head?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

You can go as much as 1.0mm oversize on the valves (41mm intake/34 mm exhaust) without replacing the seats.
And as Jettaboy1884 said, small cracks like that are normal and not a cause for concern.




_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 2:09 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

alright thanks you all


----------

